# Putzing around



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I had some free time before the "games" today, so I messed around with my Santa Fe diesel.I wanted to be able to run both link and knuckle coupler cars without having a "transition" car. What I did was to mount a link coupler apparatus into one of my spare truck frames. By doing this I can run a A-B with link, or I can switch the truck, (2 screws), and run a AA, ABA, ABBA with knuckle coupler cars.Here's a few pix of my aluminum cars, link couplers, on my AB.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool idea. I see the bomber crew stopped into the local Frosty Bar for a sweet frozen treat.....


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Cool idea. I see the bomber crew stopped into the local Frosty Bar for a sweet frozen treat.....


 I would have liked to see how they landed those planes !!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alman said:


> I would have liked to see how they landed those planes !!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


STOL....(short take-off landing).


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Cool idea. I see the bomber crew stopped into the local Frosty Bar for a sweet frozen treat.....


I'm not sure if you can see it clearly but those 2 cars at the Frosty Bar are also in my garage, full size,lol..


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

I love that olive B-25 mitchell in the background!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Luis Diaz said:


> I love that olive B-25 mitchell in the background!


I still have to put the decals on both the B-25 and B-26.


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

I would surely love to put my Black Widow and Marauder in my layout but they are 1/48!!ha


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Luis Diaz said:


> I would surely love to put my Black Widow and Marauder in my layout but they are 1/48!!ha


Both of my planes are 1/48th..


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

oh but my main layout is HO!


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice Warbonnet


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Loren -- You got a lot of neat toys!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Loren -- You got a lot of neat toys!!


In the picture of the Nova and myself in front of it, there's a 85 Monte Carlo SS in the background. We,the wife and myself, bought it new as a wedding present to each other.We bought the car the first week of October '85, and were married 2 weeks later.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Loren -- You got a lot of neat toys!!


Did I mention these??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw the Monte Carlo in the photo -- new wedding present. I've often told the wife that if we ever win big in the lottery, I'd get us his 'n hers Corvettes. Those quads look a little too clean to have ever been used. But I see the puppy peeking out the door wishing for a ride on one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I saw the Monte Carlo in the photo -- new wedding present. I've often told the wife that if we ever win big in the lottery, I'd get us his 'n hers Corvettes. Those quads look a little too clean to have ever been used. But I see the puppy peeking out the door wishing for a ride on one.


They were somewhat clean as they were brand new, and they got washed and Armorall'ed after every use. Now they don't look so pretty, lol.. Except mine, the gray one. I take care of my stuff!!!... That puppy you see is my beloved yellow lab "Chance". She had about another month or so to go before being put down. She was in the house as she was blind and diabetic, and I couldn't take the chance of losing her in the orchards that surround my house.I had her cremated and placed in an urn, and when I go for the dirt nap, she goes with me.


----------

